# DC and a Nub



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wanted to try a cigar I have never had so I broke out a Don Carlos 2007 special release and let my girlfriend try a Connecticut Nub.

As you can see, the Nub won the ash war...lol

The Don Carlos was ok, not as good as I had hoped, I do have one more and will let it sit for a few more months and try it again.

Elena loved the Nub and even did her own Nub Stand!

The Rum was a recommendation from Toje and I must say it was pretty damn tasty!

Bigfoot


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm jealous. 

Nice Nub stand!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks awesome I cant tell what the rum is though


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

show off


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Its a Dominican Rum called Vizcaya, Cask no 21.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Two sticks I have been dying to try. I think I have a better shot at the NUb happening first though. 

Thanks for sharing Brian!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks great! Where can I get one of those ashtray's? Those look really sweet.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

any shop in the Dallas area will have them or can order one for ya. $30 retail.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics Brian.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> any shop in the Dallas area will have them or can order one for ya. $30 retail.


besides the band are they any better than a regular don carlos?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics. Interesting to hear that DC did not knock your socks off. I've been thinking about picking some up, but I too wondered what the difference would be from the normal DC line, which is what has kept me from pulling the trigger. Any thoughts Brian on a comparison?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great night!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

must be nice!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The DC was good, but $15 better than a regular DC? I really don't think so. I will smoke the other I have in a month or so and see if there is a difference.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice
how much rum is left?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome combo there!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Just picked up a DC '07 my self but I'm planning on holding till late this year to smoke..


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

sweet! sorry the DC didnt excite you more, but it sounds like a great time!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Dissapointing about the DC - but the Nub looks incredible! And now I have a new rum to try!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> Its a Dominican Rum called Vizcaya, Cask no 21.


Is it a good sipping rum? Nice pair of cigar you had there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great sipping rum, I just added one cube of ice.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Everyone here really loves ash


----------

